# Any ANZAC members that could give me an hand ?



## Maestro (Jun 21, 2010)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

After several months of search, I finally found a relatively cheap Australian Army slouch hat. Of course, I ordered the civilian version (without the badges). However, I'm having some troubles giving the "crown" the shape I want. It doesn't look as good as on the pictures I can see on the web.







Do you guys have a special way for "forming" your hats ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2010)

When I was in the Army we had a forming block where you would place your wet Slouch hat over the block and mould to the curves. Usually you would have to peg the top halves together to keep the shape whilst it dried. As for your chin strap, the small buckle goes on your left cheek inline with your mouth.
See here for some pics of my hat
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/naafi-px/military-members-post-pics-you-your-uniforms-2234-3.html
More pics on page 4 of that thread.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2010)

Sounds like a similar method to the way we used to 'shrink' our Red Berets. When new, we'd soak them, stick it on our head, and shape it. Then remove, and lay aside until it dried to shape. I've still got my first one, from 1969, in the same shape!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> When I was in the Army we had a forming block where you would place your wet Slouch hat over the block and mould to the curves. Usually you would have to peg the top halves together to keep the shape whilst it dried. As for your chin strap, the small buckle goes on your left cheek inline with your mouth.
> See here for some pics of my hat
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/naafi-px/military-members-post-pics-you-your-uniforms-2234-3.html
> More pics on page 4 of that thread.



Okay... So I got to put it under the water and use a forming block... I didn't know the "wetting part". In fact, in the booklet Akubra supplied with the hat it was strongly suggested to not wash it... So I assumed I should keep it away from water.

But I'm gonna try what you've said. For the forming block, can you describe it to me ? Did it had a special shape or was it a normal round block the size of a head ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2010)

Getting it wet won't hurt it, the brim will tend to go a little limp - that's about it. The Australian Army doesn't run inside because of a little rain 
As for the bashing block it looks something like the picture below. This one is NOT for a slouch hat, but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about. You place the hat over the block and press mould it into the recesses. To get the brims straight, place a wet handkerchief on the brim and iron over the handkerchief on a flat surface. Again the brim will go limp, so place something heavy (i used to use books) on the brim untill it hardens back flat.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 23, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> The Australian Army doesn't run inside because of a little rain





Yeah, I knew that. But it doesn't mean your uniform could handle it. The 3/4 of the country is covered by a desert, so we never know ! 

Anyway, I'll try getting it wet as soon as I get a "bashing block".



Wildcat said:


> As for the bashing block it looks something like the picture below. This one is NOT for a slouch hat, but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about. You place the hat over the block and press mould it into the recesses. To get the brims straight, place a wet handkerchief on the brim and iron over the handkerchief on a flat surface. Again the brim will go limp, so place something heavy (i used to use books) on the brim untill it hardens back flat.



$210 for a piece of wood ?  That retailler gotta be kidding us, right ? I'll try to find a cheaper version of it. But thanks for the picture, now I know approximately what I have to look for.

Oh, and thanks for your help.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Yeah, I knew that. But it doesn't mean your uniform could handle it. The 3/4 of the country is covered by a desert, so we never know !
> 
> Anyway, I'll try getting it wet as soon as I get a "bashing block".
> 
> ...



No worries mate! If you do find a block make sure it's the right shape, the one above was just to show you what I was talking about. Are you going to get any badges and a colour patch for it? Sure will make it look a whole lot better.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 24, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> No worries mate! If you do find a block make sure it's the right shape, the one above was just to show you what I was talking about. Are you going to get any badges and a colour patch for it? Sure will make it look a whole lot better.



Well, I would love to put a badge on it. However, as I'm planning to actually wear it, I have too much respect for the military to use a badge that I don't deserve. (I've never been part of the army, yet.)

On the other hand, I have found a cheaper (made of plastic) shaping block for $28.00 USD ($59.05 USD, including shipping). However, it isn't the exact shape of the slouch hat. (I looked all over the web and I found only one source for the real Australian slouch hat... Which site looked kind of suspect.)

So, that shaping block wasn't meant for the slouch hat, but if you look at the picture, the shape looks pretty close to it.






Looks like I found what I needed !


----------



## Maestro (Jul 5, 2010)

Just an update to let you all know that I succeeded. It doesn't look _exactly_ like Wildcat's hat (as the Autralian Army seems to be keeping their bashing blocks for themselves, so I had to use an other one), but the result is pretty close to it.

The only downside is that due to my uniform color (blue powder) I can't really wear it for work... But I'll certainly wear it for working around the house.

**EDIT** Yeah, I know... Hair is missing on one of my eyebrow... It's due to a fight I lost with a glass table when I was 5.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2010)

Not too bad at all mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree, not too shabby at all.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good man...


----------



## Peebs (Jul 6, 2010)

always sucks when the table fights back!!! lol


----------

